# Tomcat aktualisiert CSS - Datei nur ab und zu



## internet (17. Mrz 2010)

Hallo, 
ich werde bald verrückt.
Mein Tomcat aktualisiert die CSS - Datei nur ab und zu.
Jede halbe Stunde oder wie auch immer.
Ich weiß absolut nicht mehr weiter. 
Ich habe die Datei schon öfters aus dem Deploy - Verzeichnis gelöscht etc.
Bei Änderungen reagiert der Tomcat meistens nie darauf.

Hatte jemand mal ein ähnliches Problem oder sogar das selbe

.
Ich bitte um Hilfe.
MfG


----------



## musiKk (17. Mrz 2010)

Sicher, dass der Browser das nicht einfach cached?


----------



## Noctarius (17. Mrz 2010)

musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Sicher, dass der Browser das nicht einfach cached?



Würde ich auch tippen. Bei vorgelagertem Apache könnte auch dort ein Cache eingerichtet sein.


----------



## internet (17. Mrz 2010)

hm und wie kann ich das unterbinden?


----------



## Noctarius (18. Mrz 2010)

Cache abschalten (wenn Apache) oder Cache löschen bzw Seite erzwungen neuladen im Browser


----------

